# 2012 Chevy Cruze Manual Transmission



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like you're in for a new transmission. 

How many miles are on it and when did you have the fluid changed?


----------



## sgtpigg (Apr 10, 2015)

Only 43,000 as of last night.


----------



## sgtpigg (Apr 10, 2015)

Trany fluid has not been changed since I bought it (again, only 43,000 as of last night) and 90% of the miles put on it are highway miles - 40 miles to and from work each day.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

You don't by chance drive around resting your hand on the shifter, do you? If so..you hosed up your shift forks and/or syncro hubs.


----------



## sgtpigg (Apr 10, 2015)

Negative - most of the time the cruise control is used going down the highway (I hate folks who have "yo-yo foot" and can't seem to drive a constant speed).


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

I always rest my hand on the shifter while driving...


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Now this is scary.

56,000 on my 2012 6m and it shifts fine.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

If you ever had manual transmission apart. or Rebuilt one. You would NEVER drive around resting your hand on the shifter, You are putting a constant load on the shift forks which then constantly have pressure on the syncro hubs which are in constant motion when the engine I running and the clutch is engaged..which WILL experience accelerated wear and eventual failure.

This does not apply to automatics


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

boneheaddoctor said:


> You don't by chance drive around resting your hand on the shifter, do you? If so..you hosed up your shift forks and/or syncro hubs.


when I drive manual I always keep my hand on the shifter but I also truck drive. IMO if that messes up stick shift transmissions they need new engineers to design better transmission


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

bostonboy said:


> when I drive manual I always keep my hand on the shifter but I also truck drive. IMO if that messes up stick shift transmissions they need new engineers to design better transmission


Wouldn't matter. if you ever had any manual transmissions apart it It would be self explanatory why this is bad. Large heavy duty truck transmissions (not pickup trucks) basically DON'T have syncros like passenger vehicles do. And a big reason why you can't speed shift one and why you speed match. Its not totally abut losing momentum. 

I've rebuilt several...for that very reason...previous owner drove around with hand on gearshift, in fact I destroyed one before I earned that lesson almost 35 years ago always kills the shift fork and synchro hub associated with that gear pair.

Find a junk tranny some time and tear it apart, pay close attention to how it all works. It will become clear. As long as is a stick shift...doesn't matter what its from. a rear wheel drive trans is better,easier to get apart and see how it all works.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Put dexos oil in my oil can to lubricate all of that linkage on top of the transaxle that is dry as a bone. Makes shifting a lot easier but only lasts around 3-4 months.

Maybe one of these days will pull that linkage off and coat the insides with Wolf's high temperature bearing grease, great stuff, never dries out. What about 20 years on some stuff.

What about your clutch free play, should be about an inch, if more than this, not fully disengaging the clutch and almost next to impossible to shift. Actually not a fan of hydraulic clutches, are self adjusting, but a PITA when you have problems. but when that free play starts to get lower, you really know you have major problems, can't self adjust anymore. And the fluid should be changed periodically, gets hot down there.

Really liked that thumbwheel on my older Hondas, as freeplay went, just a couple of clicks okay. Ha, could tell if my kids were riding the clutch by the mileage and have a talk with them. And once you hit the stop, knew it was time to replace the clutch.

Used to be a two hour job and ten bucks for parts, then a weekend for 100 bucks for parts, still a weekend job, but now over 500 bucks for parts. Progress?


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

I was going to sarcastic post about how I only have a heard time getting into Third when I don't push the clutch in far enough, but the point brought up about not resting a hand on the shifter while driving. That one hit home, and you better believe I will work hard to break myself of that habit. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tonyb92681 said:


> I was going to sarcastic post about how I only have a heard time getting into Third when I don't push the clutch in far enough, but the point brought up about not resting a hand on the shifter while driving. That one hit home, and you better believe I will work hard to break myself of that habit.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Move your hand to the hand brake. It still has something to rest on, making it easier to break this habit. I'll sometimes leave my and on the shifter but very lightly and I can feel the shifter moving around in response to the transmission. I only do this if I'm expecting to shift again in the next two or three seconds however.


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

i find it uncomfortable to drive with my hand on the shifter being a tall guy. i sit so far back it's a bit of a reach unless i'm in 2,4, or 6. As i wrote in my build thread i've been trying to figure out something i can do to modify the armrest cause it's also not comfortable. To answer the OP original question yea sounds not good for your trans bud. i've found downshifting with the manual you have to press that clutch to the floor or it grinds.


----------



## sgtpigg (Apr 10, 2015)

OK, so whatever they found they are replacing the transmission as a whole - under warranty. However, I'm being told that t will take a week to receive the new transmission and the warranty program through GM only covers five days of rental car, is this true? Why is it I'm out a car for a week plus but only get a rental for 5 days? One would think something could be done when the parts are not available and I'm stuck without a vehicle.


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

This is a crapshoot, but did you see if you auto insurance could help with the uncovered days? 

Failing that, any trade associations you may be involved in could have a discounted rate. It may be worth looking into. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

that is bullshit sgtpigg. i worked at a gm dealer here in canada and we had people in rentals for over 90 days with that ignition recall. talk to the service manager, if that doesn't work call gm customer care.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sgtpigg said:


> OK, so whatever they found they are replacing the transmission as a whole - under warranty. However, I'm being told that t will take a week to receive the new transmission and the warranty program through GM only covers five days of rental car, is this true? Why is it I'm out a car for a week plus but only get a rental for 5 days? One would think something could be done when the parts are not available and I'm stuck without a vehicle.


The warranty rental covers the entire time the car is in the shop for warranty repair as long as it has to be there overnight. It doesn't cover drop off in the morning and pick up in the afternoon work.


----------



## Boby Bob (Jan 29, 2020)

Hello, my freind have a CRUZE 2017 with MANUEL TRANSMISSION, and she have some serious problem.
When she put in revers gear the car don't back up it go straight a head like in the first gear. and that's verry dangerous.
and her Car dealer don't do any thing to help....


----------

